# Sealant to protect polished alloy wheels



## Dean (Mar 11, 2006)

I've got some BBS wheels that have a polished alloy rim and centre nut with the centres being painted. Im looking for a sealant that will protect the bare alloy parts and so far most of the wheel sealants I find are mainly for lacquered surfaces. 

I'm looking at Nanolex as they say the Premium Spray Sealant will be fine on a polished surface, but im also looking at Gtechniq C5 and Planet Polish WS&S as they seem decent. Not sure if these are suitable but i'll check that out.

The sealant needs to be as durable as possible as i dont want to be applying it every other week, and to provide easy cleaning. So are the 3 ive narrowed down suitable for my needs or can you recommend something else?


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

You`ve picked 3 of the best and need look no further Dean.


----------



## Dean (Mar 11, 2006)

That's good to know Dave, thanks. I now just need to narrow it down to one... Would any of those be better at retaining the shine of a polished surface as i'm thinking a layer of sealant may dull the surface a little?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Dean try zcs it works wonders


----------



## Dean (Mar 11, 2006)

Cheers Tom. I did look at that but I've decided to go with Wheel Seal & Shine. It's got good reviews and for the price I don't think I can go wrong.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Dean said:


> Cheers Tom. I did look at that but I've decided to go with Wheel Seal & Shine. It's got good reviews and for the price I don't think I can go wrong.


A wise choice Thanks for the order:thumb:


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi, sorry to hijack, but is any type of wax/wheel sealant OK on polished wheels? As in it won't damage the finish?


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Great choice on wheel sealants, I took the chance and bought Planet Polish WS+S and it has really impressed me past what I ever expected. It leaves a perfect shine and I now use it to seal chrome trim as well as my polished aluminum intake pipe and it works wonders.



Idlewillkill said:


> Hi, sorry to hijack, but is any type of wax/wheel sealant OK on polished wheels? As in it won't damage the finish?


Most are, at least all the popular sealants and waxes that most use on wheels and would be recommending to you would be completely safe to use on uncoated wheels.


----------



## scrum (Feb 4, 2007)

I use blackfire and lots of elbow grease


----------

